# Suggestion: PB Travelling Inn



## Wannabee (Dec 29, 2008)

Gentlemen,

We were just watching some video of my in-laws' recent trip to Europe. As we watched the pictures it occurred to me that I had some acquaintance in most of the places they visited, in one fashion or another. We can't afford to travel much. But this is often due to the inability to afford lodging. How feasible would it be to have some sort of PB travel log or directory where members can offer their homes for PB travelers? Obviously there would be possible misuse and it would need to be guarded carefully. But it also would be a wonderful opportunity.

Well, give it a toss and see what you think.

Blessings


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Pergamum (Dec 29, 2008)

Woohoo! Good idea. Can we get special permission to raid the fridge too! And plant paedo or credo tracts in the house?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Wannabee (Dec 29, 2008)

Ooooo, PB eharmony yuk. The comparison doesn't sit well. Or maybe it's my breakfast. 

Yea, I knew it might be a bit too much. Of course, we can do anything unofficially. I mean, I can pick up the Yellow Pages and do it. But the challenge here is that I, for one, could not contain it in any fashion. There are lurkers, members who rarely post, members who are new, members who have a bazillion posts, etc. There's just no way to contain this from a members' only perspective. I know I wouldn't want my information available for housing just anyone. Would there be a way to have section of the PB open to only those who have been members for a certain amount of time and have so many posts, or some other guideline to help narrow the field, and exposure, without needing to be hands on? We do this for elders. We do it for women. We do it for men. And of course there's the illuminati admin section that only those who know the secret handshake can enter. 

You guys know the implications and what's involved. I'm just throwing out ideas, and will let it lie with this. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 29, 2008)

Best advice might be to simply announce when you are planning on coming through an area


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 29, 2008)

LadyFlynt said:


> Best advice might be to simply announce when you are planning on coming through an area



Even then, I sure wouldn't want it to be a general announcement. Perhaps a section for those who are willing to have guests. If you're not, then you don't get access. Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2008)

It's not a bad idea in general but I, for one, would never publish my address here - even on a protected forum. There are a few hundred regular members and I have a good sense for most but I don't know very many well enough to trust personal information with. All it takes is 25 posts to gain access to the private forums. It's better than the Internet at large but it's still not a secure way to capture that information.

I think the best bet is to look at where you're going and see if you know a person that lives in that area. There are only a few good friends here that I would even feel close enough to that I wouldn't feel like I'm imposing. If I ever visit Pergamum, for instance, I wouldn't worry about it because I can just sleep on the ground.


----------



## lynnie (Dec 29, 2008)

We once advertised in a sister church bulletin outside DC. We were in PA at the time with easy access to Philly, Amish County, Poconos, etc and wanted to do a house swap.

Worked out great- took our four kids went to DC - Congress, White house, Smithsonian, etc ....and a family with 5 kids used our place and had a blast.

The only problem with this is that you feel so stressed to clean your house perfectly before they come......but it is a big money saver. Maybe try writing to some churches in the area you want to visit and see if you can swap?


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 29, 2008)

I wouldn't publish my address either. But my location is on every post.. I don't see myself in Northern Virginia any time soon though.  And I sure wouldn't want people just popping in... :shock


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 29, 2008)

Joe, y'all are welcome in our house anytime!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Dec 29, 2008)

If any of you are visiting New York and don't feel like shelling out the average $400/night for a hotel, we have an extra unused bedroom in my apartment with a stunning view of the city. It's a good location, near Union Square (a major subway hub), and the East Village, which offers the best variety of food in the world. You're all welcome here!


----------



## Barnpreacher (Dec 29, 2008)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> If any of you are visiting New York and don't feel like shelling out the average $400/night for a hotel, we have an extra unused bedroom in my apartment with a stunning view of the city. It's a good location, near Union Square (a major subway hub), and the East Village, which offers the best variety of food in the world. You're all welcome here!



I miss NY. Lived on Staten Island for the first 12 years of my life. Though I wouldn't want to raise my kids there.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 29, 2008)

Lawrence and Mason are catching on. We have the same situation. God has blessed us with home that has an very comfortable extra bedroom. While we'd love to have guests anytime, we obviously can't make that a general offer.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 29, 2008)

Well,

I at least want a heads up. But I can usually accommodate. I consider it a pleasure and blessing to entertain you angels who are unaware. LOL


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 29, 2008)

I am with Ladyflint just say when u are comming through an erea and see if anyone is able to take you in.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the idea, official or unofficial. Anyone heading through British Columbia is welcome to look me up!  Summerland is just like it sounds


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 29, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Woohoo! Good idea. Can we get special permission to raid the fridge too! And plant paedo or credo tracts in the house?





-----Added 12/29/2008 at 11:28:03 EST-----

We live in a wine country outside of the San Francisco Bay Area. We have an extra bedroom with a full bath. If you plan any funny business, we are well supplied with arms and ammo. If you come in peace, our dinner table seats about 18 people.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2008)

Martin Marsh said:


> I am with Ladyflint just say when u are comming through an erea and see if anyone is able to take you in.



A connecting flight next May, 2009 (3rd week maybe) might be passing through Stockholm. 

How far is that away from you? I hope to spend 3 days in Scandanavia to rest and see the place before we finish the last half of our trip halfway round the world.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 3, 2009)

I like this idea. In college, I travelled through the western states by way of strangers' hospitality (once a Mormon family gave us the keys to their house when we met them in a truck stop while they were vacationing). I am not sure that my husband would permit me to to invite "internet friends" to crash with us, but there's a chance.


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 3, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I like this idea. In college, I travelled through the western states by way of strangers' hospitality (once a Mormon family gave us the keys to their house when we met them in a truck stop while they were vacationing). I am not sure that my husband would permit me to to invite "internet friends" to crash with us, but there's a chance.



Can you cook???

Knock, knock, that's us at your door.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2009)

We have done this.

I was contacted by a brother from the PB who was traveling our way and I arranged for him & his family to stay in a home each way through the area.

With 5 kids here it is bit tight for another entire family, but my parents have a large house with just the 2 of them and they were happy to put them up.

So we had some great fellowship, some great meals, and we made some new friends.

-----Added 1/3/2009 at 07:59:28 EST-----

Oh, I just remembered the last time I met a brother from the PB, we went out to a pub & I think his kid brother married one of the young ladies that they met that weekend


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 3, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> > I am with Ladyflint just say when u are comming through an erea and see if anyone is able to take you in.
> ...



I would say about two normal size european countries to the left and one down

I do not know how long a flight it is around 1-2 hours at the very most maybe less.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## forgivenmuch (Mar 12, 2009)

I know this thread is old, but if anyone is ever in the Pacific Northwest, you are welcome and invited to stay with us!


----------

